# Strawberries for jam making in the South West



## coquito (14 Jul 2006)

I want to buy strawberries for jam making. Where can I buy about 10kg without paying a leg and an arm for them. I live in Kerry so perhaps the Cork area might be best.


----------



## Lorz (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

Could try Gleesons Fruit & Veg in Ovens, Co. Cork. 021 7331979 (just off main Cork-Killarney road)


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

What about all those "pick your own" places? I remember it being good craic when we were kids. Not sure what savings there were/are to be had though.


----------



## secondtime (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

Does anyone know where there's one of those "pick your own" strawberry "farms" near Dublin?  I'd love to do it too.


----------



## elcato (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

Up until a few years ago there was one on the Enniskerry road just past the Statoil garage in Killtiernan. Next left after the garage coming from Dublin and the field is just on the left there. I haven't been out that way in a few years so could be gone now.


----------



## Howitzer (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

There's one in Leixlip. Heading into the village from Dublin, after you go over the bridge turn RIGHT down the Mill Lane. The Main St goes left so you'll need to be on the ball. There "should" be a sign after about 100M indicating a fruit farm on the left up the hill. Has been a while though so may be houses.


----------



## Mary_K (17 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

Any around Swords?


----------



## Vanilla (18 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

I think theres a place just outside Currow village- near Farranfore. Sliabh Luachra Strawberries, the name of the owner is ( O')Sullivan, the address is Dicksgrove, Currow, Killarney.


----------



## z105 (19 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

Used to be one out in Lusk, Co.Dublin


----------



## smiley (19 Jul 2006)

*Re: Strawberries*

hi folks..pick your own dublin...one in kilternan is no longer there...dont think it was ever a pick your own though...

only one left in dublin is lamberts fruit farm, cruagh lane, rathfarnham..number in golden pages...check with the owner by phone as some days are allocatted to diferent fruit..ie some days u can pick sberries and others raspberries...enjoy!


----------



## ajapale (20 Jul 2006)

I know that Horans Fruit and Veg, in Rock St Tralee are doing a special fruit for jam making deal at the moment.


----------



## secondtime (20 Jul 2006)

Cheers for the info smiley


----------

